# Bedside app on CM4DX



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

I used bedside mode along with leds hack so that the notification led would not illuminate while in the dock. However, since on CM4DX I can not get the notification leds to be totally of.
I tried creating a "night" profile and configure each app to not use led notifications. This did not work. Anyone have some suggestions?


----------



## Suckamucka (Jun 7, 2011)

Nothing? noone uses the dock and needs the notification leds off?


----------



## nicholas.willoughby (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm looking for a solution also.


----------



## Cidorov (Jun 6, 2011)

I am also pestered by this. Glad it's not just me...


----------



## Cidorov (Jun 6, 2011)

Me too. Glad to see it's not just me.....


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Shut off your phone for the night maybe? I can't really think of anything better to do


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Or put it in Airplane mode.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I never really thought about doing this. I use my phone in a dock next to my bed, but the flashing LED has never really bothered me. Maybe look into Light Flow, it's been awhile since I used it but I seem to remember you being able to turn off the LED for apps.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"PatHoge said:


> Or put it in Airplane mode.


This. You won't look at your notifications anyway. And alarms and such will still go off


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> This. You won't look at your notifications anyway. And alarms and such will still go off


And, you won't get crazy phone calls at 3:00am when a friend decides to drunk dial you on a freaking Wednesday night.  I've gotten into the habit of putting my phone on silent or airplane mode after many a phone call.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"swiftmazda said:


> And, you won't get crazy phone calls at 3:00am when a friend decides to drunk dial you on a freaking Wednesday night.  I've gotten into the habit of putting my phone on silent or airplane mode after many a phone call.


Lol! A Wednesday? I must be doing something wrong...

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Lol! A Wednesday? I must be doing something wrong...
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


...or doing something right. depends how you look at it. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

razorloves said:


> ...or doing something right. depends how you look at it. lol


Haha, exactly. Tuesday's are my nights to drink! Can't beat $3.50 pitchers and beer pong at a bar with friends.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swift what about foosball? u cant leave out foosball on tuesday:tongue3:


----------

